# recommended:  "No Excuses"



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 30, 2007)

read it this weekend.  it's the autobiography of a kid who took 4th in the georgia state high school wrestling tournament.

not a huge deal, except for the fact that he'd a quadruple amputee.

a little heavy on the 'god, mom and apple pie' rah rah.  and clearly written by someone pretty young.

but a good read and an inspiring story.  recommended highly.


----------

